# Free piano improvisations download



## Mikael Lind (Jun 9, 2009)

I've recently completed recordings of some 20 piano improvisations on my girlfriend's grandmother's upright piano. I borrowed it and miced it up when she was on vacation. Five of the best improvisations were then selected to form a mini album. Inspirations comes from Satie, Shostakovich, Pärt and others, but since I'm a self-taught pianist the results tend to be more raw and sometimes unconventional.

The album is free and can be found here:
http://mikaellind.blogspot.com/2009/06/piano-improvisations-free-mp3-album.html


----------

